# MHF's Rally....Peterboro Show 21-23 April.



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Booking on line for the Peterboro Show 21-23 April has opened www.nationalmotorhomeshow.co.uk when booking it says choose club to rally with.motorhomefacts.com is there,you save £2 .

I am putting this up now although early for some, a lot of members need notice well in advance for rallies.

I hope we have a good turn out ,this will be MHF's first rally at the National Motorhome Show,the first and main show of the year for us.

Myself,Dave and LadyJ,John will be the Rally Marshal's................


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

note: Added to the rallies organiser so please add your names once you have booked up using this link:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...display_results&Venue=Peterborough Show Rally


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

This is great thanks Hymmi
I guess that if members attend this rally, they only need to save £3 this year and the subs will have been FREE!!!!!!!

Bring it on

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've been to Peterborough 3 or 4 times now. Of the shows I've frequented I reckon it has the best size and balance between vehicles and accessories. I received an MMM discount as well as the MHF one. Just need the fledgling MHF diesel discount being suggested and I'll be in profit!

Timed well again to combine with post-Easter Uni run 

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Hymmi 

Couple of questions 

Will there be access for RVs at the MHFs area and if so do Warners allow it, 
RVs are usually parked up in a separate area. 

Cheers


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Oeerr
Good point Jim.....
I will be watching this space too.

Looking forward to the show, and meeting up with a lot of people there.

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I seem to remember last year somebody wrote into one of the mags about this, I believe he had to go in the general area to be with his mate. They where directing all RV's to one area regardless, but after a argument they allowed him to go to the general area, but nowhere else.

It stuck in my mind as he was close to us
I may have got this a bit wrong so don't quote me. Memory's getting foggy.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*peterborough*

Ben and Lizzie parked up with us in the MHF's area at York but as some of the larger RV take up 2 places it just depends on how much space Warners allot us I should think, but if you have booked on MHF's you should be parked with us, might just mean shuffling around a bit and squeezing in :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Suprised DA hasn't got an RV then as i understand he's always up for a squeeze :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: peterborough*



LadyJ894 said:


> Ben and Lizzie parked up with us in the MHF's area at York but as some of the larger RV take up 2 places it just depends on how much space Warners allot us I should think,


I appreciate what your saying LadyJ , but I think it would be wise to get clarification from Warner, if several Rvs turn up it could be overcrowded.. not just a squeeze.
At Peterborough the RV area is hard standing, getting an 8 ton RV out of mud could be quite a challenge 8O


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

hopefully they allocate us a decent sized area this time , then nobody will have to squeeze anything . the space we had at york was too small whilst there was acres and acres of unused ground left in the general area . lets not do the squeeze in thing again .


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I will ring Warners tomorrow and let you know,if this is the case i can understand it to a point,as Peterboro can be wet,we sink most years,i did complain bitterly to the organiser last year about the general red area always having uncut and boggy ground,the water runs off the hill onto it.............but we as a rally will have one of the best areas near the show..............

Hi Kenny,

Not sure what you mean about York we had tons of space..........i have already asked Warners about space,if we need more or less space it is sorted on site.If the rv's are allowed on the rally field once i know how many i will tell Warners we need more space before show.

Hi Dave.Glad you can make it


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jean

Do we book with warners and pay them?

Sharon


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon,

Yes just use my link at the top of page,it will take you to the show,click on booking and just follow the steps where it says club,click on motorhomefacts.com.............you then save £2 when you pay at the end with your(or Keiths :lol: 8) )credit card.

Will be great seeing you again,carrying on your brilliant idea from the Copt Oak rally if everyone wants to bring a bottle and some treats we can have a couple of get togethers(not as elaborate as Copt Oak of course)round our vans............


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Can't wait - really looking forward to it. I just hope we are not segregated to another part of the site ....

If I click on the link twice, will I save £4? :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> If I click on the link twice, will I save £4? :wink: Sharon


If you click on the link and get it to work you deserve the £4 :?


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim,

It takes me straight onto Peterboro Show home page,no probs..................anyone else having trouble with the link?


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

No, works fine for me


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Now this is a nice suprise...................please tell me you went the whole way through and booked


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean,

no not yet but it is a strong possibility that we might, just checked my shift rota and for once i am off !!  ( you must have slipped up with the dates, joking, know its a show).


Chris


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Chris really hope you can make this one..............think you will need to bring a big bottle though to make up for the one's you have missed :wink:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

doh, will try my best.

Bottle of what? want to make sure i bring the right one if we come.

Hope we can make it, looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Well that looks like a Del Boy special in your avatar 8O 


.............well i am just enjoying a long,cold Stella,but one won't go very far with this lot that's for sure.

Just try your best to join us on this one


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

i'm just havin a carling, so cheers Jean


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

............cheers Chris


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

I can get onto the show site, but when you click on 'booking' it says page not available.... and it is well past midnight, so I doubt that the bookings bit is busy!!

Sharon


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon,

Looks like it has gone down,it was fine earlier,will mention it when i ring tomorrow if it isn't back on.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Booking section still unavailable Jean........

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Link works ok but the booking page is down ..


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Have rang Warners it is fine for the rv's to join the rally area obviously as long as they are pre-booked,she did double check this.

Told her the booking page was down, i have just looked it is ok now.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Please can someone give me the link to obtain my membership number for MHF. Without this number, no extra £2 discount.
(yes, I have been given it before, but I'll be darned if I can find it)

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Please ignore above, have now got it sorted and booked :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sharon


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Could we please ask that husband and wife couples with seperate nicknames please only put one name up(per unit) on the rally attendees list as this causes confusion with final totals..................thanks


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry Jean,

Can't remove it, but Nuke can :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ok, Ok it was me, I'll come clean straight away gov!!!!!

Can I look forward to a right good slapping at Peterborough Hymmi?????
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I hope no-one will object if I am forced to sleep with RockieRV :wink: :wink: 


Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Maybe them with RVs need to book twice ... :wink:.... :?:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Due to thinks going titsup as Pusser would say today, Sersol's post has vanished so could you please post again also put yourself back in the rally list ta.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all maybe our post got lost yesterday,now booked for this show & guess what,my membership to MHF has only cost me £2.99 allowing for the club discount great value or what !!!!!!.
See you there.
Gary & Angela


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Help !, I've been on the booking site for the show but it is asking for my membership number of Motorhomefacts club . . . as far as I know I don't have one ! only have my nickname . . .


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Peterborough show*

Put your nickname then Vic


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, Ive just sent in my application to attend the Peterborough show and also added my name to the Rally list without any problem but as I have been unsuccessful every time I have tried to subscribe to Motorhomefacts and I'm not overkeen on using Paypal have given up, hoping that I will be able to do so at Peterborough.
Colin


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi nomad
If you are having problems with subscriptions, try sending a PM or email to nukeadmin and he can tell you how to use a credit card or cheque to pay.

I hope this helps

Keith


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Have spoken to Warners about this number thing as you book in with MHF's,that is something that the larger clubs use,she said just put any numbers in and it will work,it dosen't matter...............


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hymmi
Does this mean that non subscribers (please do not start that thread again) will get the same discount as the people who have subscribed then? Seems a little unfair to me if that is the case, or is the rally just for actual members that have paid up?

Keith


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Well yes,but they will be rallying with us,whether they have paid subs or not they are still members in that sense........and we all would have got the £2 off without subs anyway...........two members at Shepton said they are only staying for our rallies.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

If you are struggling with booking, i.e membership no. ...simply put your MHF nickname in that box, please ensure that your Motorhome reg no. is entered too! 

Regards all Dave :wink:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

As i said in post on bottom of page three,when it asks for membership number just put any numbers,i have rang and asked Warners if we could use our nicknames and she said no please just use numbers not letters.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Damn, I should have read all the posts before booking. I used my handle.
Looking forward to seeing you all there 

Karl


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Just to remind you that pre-booking with Warners,to be able to rally with us closes this Friday,after that you will have to go into the general area's.

No probs with that gromett,see you there.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I've booked so me and my Carioca 656 will be there. Who knows, I may even get a dome satellite system when I am there  

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Have you booked in to rally with us?.........if you have could you put your name on the attendee's list at the bottom of home page in the rally section.....thanks


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

hymmi said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Have you booked in to rally with us?.........if you have could you put your name on the attendee's list at the bottom of home page in the rally section.....thanks


Morning

Already added to the attendees list. See me at the bottom of the list. Looking forward to it as it will be my first rally 8O


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am about to order
Remis Blinds
Fiama Awning
Reversing Cameras'

Would it be better to wait until the show? Would they be cheaper? Would they install them for me?

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi gromett
I would wait personally mate. I think Fiamma will fit the awning for you, unfortunately the supplier of my awning has not offered that service so a squad of us are hopefully going to do it in the field :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Regarding the other bits, you can ask the seller and they may fit for you, or you can ask around the other guys and see if you can get some help. The camera may present problems but you never know your luck.... I also have a camera to fit so maybe we can organise a cam fitting party as well.........

See you at Peterborough mate

Keith


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that, I will hold off and bring my toolbox 8) Will help anyone who needs it.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

HI Hymmi
We are coming to the show and will arrive Thursday. Look forward to seeing you again.Will the catering be as good as last time at Copt Oak??

Leapy


Always sailing into the sunset


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Leapy,

It will be great to see you both again too.........hopeing to have a gazebo sorted by then for us and yes if everyone brings a bit of something to eat we can have a buffet again,i'll bring some of our lovely Melton Mowbray pork pies and wine.........we would have to go a long way to top Copt Oak i think,what a feast that was Pete.  


.............and if anyone wants a pennant i will have some with me,if you want your nickname on let me know now so that i can sort it.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That sounds cracking. Looking forward to it.

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Does that mean you like pork pie then :lol: ...........guess who i am going to ask to supply the wine if he has room for some extra in France ? :roll: :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I am, your obedient servant, as always.

Pork pie sounds good, should soak up the wine better than your famous sausages.

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave,i just love a guy that does as he is asked without question. 8) 

The pork pie same manufacturer as the famous sausages,they are moreish Dave,not so good for the diet though.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I didn't think we men had a choice on that score.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Aah Nobody told me about a buffet. 8O We'll be straight of the ferry on Thursday afternoon (Dover) Looks like you're going to have another wine contribution Hymmi :lol: 

Anne


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anne,

I think this one is going to be a spontaneous buffet,some wine would be really great thanks.

Hope you have a great time,it will be lovely to see you and Eddie again. 

Dave of course you have a choice do it or i sulk,easy :wink:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

It will be good see you again too, and I think Dave is already resigned to his fate :lol: 

Anne


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

RALLY CO-ORDINATORS Have a friend with a caravan who is considering swapping for a motorhome......SPACE PERMITTING would it be possible for them to book in with mhf ?, to save them being stuck somewhere on there own ( hopefully a new member if he gets a mh )......

Cheers Mark


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mark,

No Problem,they would have to book with Warners and put in MHF's as their club area of course..

We can have more space allocated to us at any time.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Hymmi thanx for that......cheers Mark


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I need to let Warners know how many RV's we will have,so they can give us extra space so far these are the members i know with them,if anyone else has one please let me know............

kands
ScotJimland
Waggler.
qe2


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Hymmi please add me to the RV list.......QE2

Plus have booked a friend into the MHF group ( as agreed ) unable to add to attendees list ! so if you could 1 addition to the numbers cheers mark


----------

